# Overnight near Folkestone before Eurotunnel in morning



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

A friend of mine is off on Tuesday or so and wants to stay the night before taking the tunnel early. can anyone recommend a stop please. Pub or whatever, he is a member of the CC

many thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> A friend of mine is off on Tuesday or so and wants to stay the night before taking the tunnel early. can anyone recommend a stop please. Pub or whatever, he is a member of the CC
> 
> many thanks


We often us the CC site at Densole, Black Horse Farm. They have a ferry area so those leaving early or arriving late can do so without disturbing others. Very easy drive to the tunnel, about 15 minutes .

G


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We are at Black Horse Farm waiting to catch the tunnel its a CC Site as Grizzly said its ok 


Paul


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I use the same site when waiting for the train.

cabby


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all. Just seen my friend this afternoon and passed on your information.This is his first trip. 

Love this site. Quickest way to get helpful answers to problems

regards

Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tell him also that they have the best showers of any we have used on a campsite ! 

Hope he enjoys the trip and all goes well.

G


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Black Horse pub across the road from the Campsite is good for food or was in September when we visited. Michael


----------

